# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  No top and bottom layers?

## MikeD

Can anyone help me with this?How can How can I make a print something like this without top and bottom layers?

----------


## fred_dot_u

The print you've shown is created with a hexagonal infill of relatively low percentage and the slicer has the settings for top and bottom layers set to zero.   If you are unable to duplicate this, provide the slicer you use, to better advise location of those settings.

----------


## MikeD

Hi,
That's great, thank you for your reply, I think my brain needs a service
Thanks again
Mike

----------

